
Introducing the Google Play Security Reward Program - jovinbm
https://hackerone.com/googleplay
======
martenmickos
Here is the announcement by Google:
[https://security.googleblog.com/2017/10/introducing-
google-p...](https://security.googleblog.com/2017/10/introducing-google-play-
security-reward.html)

